

Goatse.cx Is Reborn… As An Email Address Provider - acremades
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/28/goatse-cx-is-reborn-as-an-email-address-provider/

======
Tekker
I would never use that domain, except as a suitably appropriate throwaway
account.

------
FreeKill
wow, who would ever use that for their email? I'd want a filter to send all of
them to the trash "just in case"

